# feeling babies head in pelvis...



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi  

Just wondering....   ..... for the past few days i can feel what i 'persume' is the babies head pressing down on my pelvic area, last 2x times i have been to midwife she said the babies head is down & should hopefully stay that way  

But i can feel it pushing, sometimes im scared to sit down incase i squash baby's head  

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

You wont squash the babies head!    It is not that low but the pressure you are experiencing is a consequence..

You may find sitting on an exercise ball more comfortable now.

good luck

Jan


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Gym ball it is then !!!  

And im glad i wont squash babies head   !!!!   (thanks for the reassurance!  ) 

Sweets xx


----------

